# AVA Housing - splitting houses into two so older people get rental income



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jul 2019)

Ava Housing - Smart Ageing Solution for Older Homeowners
					

An innovative new scheme for older homeowners to reconfigure their family-sized homes to prepare for their future. Formerly known as The Abhaile Project.




					www.avahousing.ie
				




An interesting idea.


Ava Housing provides project management and support services to older homeowners who wish to adapt their home to provide space for a rental capacity. The service is a continuous relationship from the initial adaption works, to finding a suitable renter to managing and collecting of rent on behalf of the homeowner.

The Ava Housing model is predicated on each participating homeowner agreeing to become part of a co-operative scheme that includes the provision of ancilliary services. These services are necessary to ensure that we are creating is a high quality, well-run and controlled housing scheme that does not give rise to unintended consequences in the housing market. We aim to support and to manage the administration and responsibility that might otherwise be a barrier or worry for an older homeowner and their family.



Brendan


----------



## Andrew365 (10 Jul 2019)

This is a great idea, though looking from the plans they stop shy of completely separating the house i.e. tenant and owner can walk through each others space. That may be a barrier for many.


----------



## RedOnion (10 Jul 2019)

Andrew365 said:


> This is a great idea, though looking from the plans they stop shy of completely separating the house i.e. tenant and owner can walk through each others space. That may be a barrier for many.


Anything else would require planning permission, and lead to tax complications.


----------



## Andrew365 (10 Jul 2019)

On another hand it probably decreases the property's resell value which the family of said old person may not be happy about as morbid as that is.


----------

